# Donors for single woman



## lb846 (May 31, 2014)

Hi I was told I wouldnt get ivf as a single woman on the nhs. I can't afford to pay privately but wondered if anyone knew how to go about getting donors who would do it cheaper. Will explain a bit better. I knew someone who was in a gay relationship and arranged to use a donor they found online, he had a wife and family but was a donor because he wanted to help woman and I'm guessing this would have been cheaper than the clinics. Has anyone ever done it this way?


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
Have you got any fertility issues making you need ivf?
Have you had tests /checks like blood tests for amh, fsh, day 21, hycosy? If not I would before embarking on any route tbh. These can be done via NHS but quicker privately! 
I used ds from a bank. For me this was only contender for health /safety reasons - though I am sure there are lots of altruistic donors on forums etc, I wanted as much certainty as possible that they were healthy- their donations are quarantined for six months for repeat blood test etc.
Banks cost roughly £400 upwards. There are threads on here about the main ones: Cryos, xytex and esb. There are some uk based ones now too but the selection far smaller and for me was a little too close to home so to speak for potential of genetic siblings.

Hope this helps.

Good luck.

Ps was best decision I ever made!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Firstly like said you should see about accessing tests on the NHS first to check where you stand with your egg reserve and tubes, have you actually spoke to your CCG? A friend of mine got funding as a single but she had to prove infertility and appeal a few times so they could be sure they were treating infertility not just her circumstances, if a same sex couple apply for ivf its common they have to self fund 6 iuis first to 'prove' that they are treating fertility issues 

There are some sites like for eg Pride Angel where people advertise and offer donors however there are a lot of time wasters on there and I wouldn't recommend it 

Good luck! 

L x


----------



## lb846 (May 31, 2014)

HI thank you for the replies. Should have explained in the post. I have severe endometriosis and due to have further surgery soon. My ovaries have been stuck down each time and have endometriomas on both ovaries. I also have adenomyosis in my womb so I'm panicking I may never get the chance to try for kids as I'm single before my time runs out. I'm 33 and I am going to ask for my ovaries to be checked after surgery to see if they are functioning well but with scar tissue removed off them each time I feel they not work so well. I was going to challenge this with the hospital fertility clinic but no idea what's best to do. I'd be devastated if I miss out on kids. Sex is a no no because of the pain but hoping surgery could help that. Thanks


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm also an endo sufferer and was told would be unlikely to ever have children!
My lo is just chomping on salmon lol and am solo mummy!
Before you have surgery on ovaries do research as I know some suggests not best way forward fertility wise.
I went o. Zolly for a few years and this significantly reduced the adhesions
I'd discuss fertility with your gynaecologist and alternatives to preserve your best chances. 

Btw I am older (40) and didn't ttc until mid 30s when my body was at best endo wise so don't necessarily rush this minute in to something.

Also bear in mind that if you don't use a bank the donor has parental rights so at anytime can be involved! Including having acces and fighting for custody!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

My adenomyosis hasn't stopped me carrying to term although I had two miscarriages.
I also used a known donor, but be very careful. Chat and meet with a lot of people until you find someone you absolutely trust, who deserves to be father to your little one.
I'd also recommend joining the DCN as it has a very active group of single women who meet regularly (parents and triers). 
Read some books (Mikki Morrissette... lots of them) Best of luck!x


----------

